# Deer Tenderloin Recipe Ideas



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

In need of a good recipe for deer tenderloin. Need to impress the wife so she will eat more deer meat. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Country steak....Lightly pan fry then add to a baking pan and cover with cream of mushroom soup...bake for 1.5-2hrs and ad a huge pile of mashed taters!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Jerky*

I just bought a dehydrator -- been putting it off but they are on sale at bass pro and I LOVE jerky.

So I gave it a shot, got the dehydrator and that caulking-gun looking jerky squirter. Mixed according to directions but I added twice the meat because I am on a low sodium diet.

LOVE IT! Used the mix that came with the gun and the dehydrator, pretty good stuff.

So I said to myself, "Self? What if I slice cube steak and try that instead of the ground Bambi?" So I did, and it was great too. Actually liked it a bit too much -- ate the whole batch the first day. 

Next I'm gonna try whole loin but it seems a shame to waste that on jerky.

My favorite grilled loin is soak in cheap Italian dressing, sprinkle with Southern Flavor seasoning, grill to a RARE or if you must MEDIUM RARE but NEVER EVER EVER MEDIUM OR WELL DONE. Rest slice and .... dang I'm drooling.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You talking about actual tender loin or the backstrap???

Tender loin, I wrap in bacon after marinating.

Back strap I do several ways. 
I make it into jerky. 
I cut it into 6-8 inch pieces and wrap in bacon after injecting w/ marinate. 
I also slice it by starting up top and lightly thin it out (hard to explain) until it's like a sheet. I then put garlic/onion/asparagus/cheeses then roll it up and wrap in bacon.
I also will put a large chunk into a crock pot and stew it like a roast w/ all the favorite veggies.....

All good!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like to slice it about 3/4 inch thick...Lightly pound with meat mallet to tenderize and make it easier to stuff..

Soak meat in ice water to get remaining blood out for an hour..

Marinate overnight in Zesty Italian Dressing, 1/4 cup apple cider Vinegar, 1/4 Woostershire (sp,,LOL), 1/4 reduced sodium soy sauce, 1/4 cup brown sugar


put a dollop of cream cheese on each steak,,Place jalepeno peppers on top of cream cheese, place small chunk of roasted red pepper on top..

Roll meat into a small roll... wrap in good bacon..secure with toothpicks

Dust with your favorite seasoning.. I prefer Montreal Steak and or Red pepper flakes,,,plus Salt and Pepper


Cook until bacon is done...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I cut into small 3/4 x 3/4 inch pieces , soak in water and squeeze out the blood , salt , roll in flour , drop into hot canola oil 350 - 375 , quickly get a dark crust , drain pan of as much oil as possible , put black pepper in the pan , little Extra virgin olive oil , table spoon of flour and scrap until golden brown , then add some whole milk and thicken " constantly moving " add meat back to gravy and serve.
Gravy is optional 

Hot Biscuits and mashed potatoes are great with this.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's an idea... invite me to help eat it!

Jim

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

halo1 said:


> I like to slice it about 3/4 inch thick...Lightly pound with meat mallet to tenderize and make it easier to stuff..
> 
> Soak meat in ice water to get remaining blood out for an hour..
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Dang Jeff, I already told you once. And I know you bought the cast iron skillet....now get to it. And don't forget....medium rare


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

HuntFishDrink said:


> Dang Jeff, I already told you once. And I know you bought the cast iron skillet....now get to it. And don't forget....medium rare


+1 for cast iron skillet-Olive oil, garlic, salt and pepper...on medium high heat cooked medium rare (at most)....well seasoned, this will knock the socks off any piece of mignon....


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Look up the post where you make Philly cheese steaks with the tenderloin. Bout as good as you could eat. Garbo posted it last year.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

had a friend a few years back whose wife almost threw up if you mentioned deer meat, cooked any way you can imagine, she would not eat it. well, i was cooking a pig on my 4x4 grill one 4th of july and for appetizers we rolled up chunks of deer tenderloin seasoned with creole and wrapped in bacon, cooked on a flaming hickory fire on the side. she walked up with our beers and asked what we were eating. i said it was pork tenderloin wrapped in bacon. she loved it. ate bout 12 pieces. i don't remember if anyone ever told her that it was deer.

jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I discovered a new way last week. Best I have ever had. Take the strap and use a tenderizer (one that you push into the meat and it sticks a bunch of blades into the meat) and then rub Canadian steak seasoning on it. Then...here is the trick...cover in mayo (not lowfat) and rub it in. Throw it on the grill and cook to medium rare. It is amazing. The whole family was fighting for the last piece and I promise it was better than filet mignon. I just tried mayo on a whim and I think I found a winner.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

HisName said:


> I cut into small 3/4 x 3/4 inch pieces , soak in water and squeeze out the blood , salt , roll in flour , drop into hot canola oil 350 - 375 , quickly get a dark crust , drain pan of as much oil as possible , put black pepper in the pan , little Extra virgin olive oil , table spoon of flour and scrap until golden brown , then add some whole milk and thicken " constantly moving " add meat back to gravy and serve.
> Gravy is optional
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Times 2 on this one with one exception. She substitutes white rice for the mashed potatoes,
> ...


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Whole loin with all white removed and split down the middle, pound lightly with meat hammer, marinate in your favorite, I like a mixture of olive oil and soy sauce with fresh garlic. Stuff the middle with 2 cups of shredded cheese and wrap with ham slices, this keeps the cheese from bubbling out, any good deli ham will work, at this point we roll the whole thing in seasoned bread crumbs to retain moisture and then wrap in bacon securing with toothpicks. Grill over medium heat for around a hour and a half making sure not to over cook .Let rest 10 minutes and slice at each bacon slice. One other option is to add creme cheese and hot peppers with the cheese. Open a cold one and enjoy. The same deal with duck breasts, just butterfly stuff and cook but not as long....


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Marinade it over night in "Zesty Italian" dressing then grill it medium rare. Venison is delicious when cooked gently. If you're going to pound it & deep-fry it you might as well eat a dead cow............


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree with Woody. Take another cut of venison to "pound and fry". The tenderloin is the most tender cut. Season as desire (dry or liquid). Cook til med. rare over grill turning so the get same degree of doneness on outside all around--**don't overcook. LET IT REST!!! then slice. It will be tender and I see no need to tenderize that cut. Also consider wrapping with bacon and cook just as you would a filet mignon. Again don't over cook and be sure to let it rest so not to loose the juices.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread. 

i'll post if it lets me.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so, here's the deal. 
i was gonna clean these up and chunk, through in some marinade, and bacon wrap.
has anybody ever tried to cut them crosswise like a filet mignon and wrap with bacon? kinda early for me to start cooking fresh deer (just like the heart i post about), but i was checking if there is something better. btw, there are a lot of good recipes in this thread, albeit, 10 yrs. old.
jack


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Deer kabobs on the grill , or most is done in jerky


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tell me more about your jerky recipe? That looks good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the peeps smacked a doe last week, so being a good fella I cut the backstraps and 1 ham outta it. It was then turned into 2 crock pots full of deer stew!!!! carrots/taters/peas/green beans heavy seasoning and lots of onion/garlic!!!! Taking a crock pot full this morning to work to share!!!! Smelling AWESOME in the house right now!!!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't understand trying to get blood out of red meat. I can't imagine soaking a ribeye in water. Gross.


----------

